# Sewing thread holder



## Patrude (Sep 6, 2012)

This item isn't too fancy, but it does get the job done. My wife does a lot of sewing and needed a thread holder. I saw something like this on line and decided to give it a go. Made of soft maple and walnut. I used the indexing to get them spaced evenly. holds 33 small spools and 28 of the larger spools. Fun project

[attachment=10322]


----------



## gridlockd (Sep 6, 2012)

Love it! I'm a big fan of function and beauty combined together and you pulled it off in grand fashion here! nice work!


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 7, 2012)

Very original, this is some great work!


----------



## BarbS (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow. Nice and colorful, too! Good job.


----------

